# Headboat out of Lynnhaven?



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Thinking about taking my sons out of Lynnhaven tomorrow and was looking for any recommendations. 

Thanks!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.fishingvabeach.com/


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

The guy's at lynnhaven run a good place. I started fishing there when I was around 10 (20 now), and still go back fairly often. Brian (capt of the Bay princess and formerly first chance) tries his best to put you on the fish and usually does very well. Get him on a croaker trip to get the hang of it and then take him out for some rockfishing in the winter.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

went out with them last oct. good trip nice boat. rather go to rudee and go out for sea bass yum!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Go out of lynnhaven...bryan and kevin are the best captains around. worked for them for a year and they are captains that take care of everyone on board and pride in what they do


----------



## redsoxfan (Jun 21, 2005)

How did you and your son do on your trip? I usually fish out of Lynnhaven a couple of times a year and everybody there is top notch. Haven't made it down this year, maybe in the fall.


----------

